# Hello from Queretaro



## QRODave

I have moved from California to Queretaro and am looking to meet other gringos here... Let's meet for coffee or a beer! 
Dave


----------



## RVGRINGO

Welcome to the forum, Dave. Now that you are in Querétaro, you'll have to get your computer to put those accent marks in place. Keep looking in all the likely places and I'm sure you will find other expats to join you for coffee; if not 'Mañana' then very soon.


----------



## synthia

There must be quite a few, as I've met several who were on vacation here on Isla Mujeres last week.


----------



## Queretaro

Hey dave, I am also a ****** who lives in Queretaro, nice to virtually meet you.


----------



## honeyb80

*Welcome to Queretaro*



QRODave said:


> I have moved from California to Queretaro and am looking to meet other gringos here... Let's meet for coffee or a beer!
> Dave



Hi Dave:

My husband and I moved to Queretaro, in September and we love it. One of the things that helped a lot, was the *International Newcomer's Club of Queretaro*. It is a social club comprised of everyone from singles, to families and those who are close to retiring. I highly encourage you to join this group as they do everything from a dine-out every other month, day/weekend excursions and charity work among other things. Good luck and welcome to Queretaro!


----------



## synthia

Welcome to the forum, and thank you for the information!


----------



## ed hector

QRODave said:


> I have moved from California to Queretaro and am looking to meet other gringos here... Let's meet for coffee or a beer!
> Dave


Dave,
I have a condo in Queretaro and will be in Queretaro the 18 of December and can arrange to meet anytime after the 18.


----------



## stacy1226

*hey*

Where is Queretaro?


----------



## Rodrigo84

stacy1226 said:


> Where is Queretaro at?


A few hours NW of Mexico City,

Querétaro, Querétaro - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## slsadventurer

Hi Dave I moved here last Sept. and am also interested in meeting new people. I lived here before but a lot of my old friends have left for greener pastures. Do you have a place you like in Centro for a coffee. I live near the Mega on the road to Central (bus terminal) 
Susanne


----------



## Sonia Ashley

*Expat cafe in Queretaro*



QRODave said:


> I have moved from California to Queretaro and am looking to meet other gringos here... Let's meet for coffee or a beer!
> Dave


Hi Dave,

I just opened up an all English cafe in Queretaro. There´s quite a few expat regulars if you want to come and check us out. We are located at 55 independencia on the 2nd floor. Between Pasteur and Rio de la loza. 

Saludos!


----------



## RVGRINGO

I'm going to let Sunny's Cafe's post stand, just this once, because it is in direct response to the questions and comments on this thread. Commercial advertising is not permitted in the forum portion of the site. If you wish to advertise further, please open a Premium Account (look at the upper right hand corner of this page).
You are welcome to participate in the forum and add to the knowledge of your area. However, you should register with a non-commercial name to avoid having your posts deleted.


----------



## that chicka

*Looking for the newcomers club..*



honeyb80 said:


> Hi Dave:
> 
> My husband and I moved to Queretaro, in September and we love it. One of the things that helped a lot, was the *International Newcomer's Club of Queretaro*. It is a social club comprised of everyone from singles, to families and those who are close to retiring. I highly encourage you to join this group as they do everything from a dine-out every other month, day/weekend excursions and charity work among other things. Good luck and welcome to Queretaro!


I have sent a few emails to the website of this club with no response. According to what I know the registrations are in September. Where is this meeting? I would like to come and bring my mother. She just moved to QRO to live with me and is having a hard time adjusting. I would like to introduce her to Americans living here. She likes to do the charity work and does a lot of quilting and knitting. 

I have lived here for 3 years and only know 1 American. I would like to meet more. If you can share information about when this group meets, that would be great!!


----------



## RVGRINGO

Speak up folks; "That Chicka" needs your help.


----------



## slsadventurer

I have lived here in Q since last Sept. have met one English speaking couple who don't spend much time here. I lived here a few years ago and only know people from then. I never see a foreiger in my area, not centro or Juica. If the lady who knits and does quilting would like to meet for coffee sometime I would love to talk to her. Sorry not American I'm Canadian but we all speak the same language.


----------



## Queretaro

Sorry for the late response, I have not logged in in a while. There is actually a small but close knit expat community in the center. For the women there is a scabble night every wednesday, it is suppose to be fun (I am a male and as such not allowed to attend). The men do a poker night occasionally, but it is much less organized. If you go to Plaza de Armas you can usually find some expats at either Maroon, or Gloria Jeans. Due to my work (I have a Spanish school for foreigners in el centro) I have had the opportunity to meet a number of the downtown expats. If you are interested just stop by my office (1 block from plaza de armas) and say hi. You can find the address in the link in my signature. 

Que tengan un buen día.


----------



## davey0035

*Querétaro (British Guy)*

Hi Dave

I am also Dave, but from England (and yes I have also boycotted all Scottish goods!), I actually live in Mexico City but I live in Queretaro during the week (I am building a house here) so I would welcome the opportunity to meet some people in Queretaro and have a beer or a coffee with you.

Thanks

Dave


----------



## jimgkiss

*do you live in QRO now?*

Hi Dave, my wife and I are coming down for a visit this winter. Would be nice to know a couple of gringos to talk to. Tks,

Jim Gordon
Asheville, NC



QRODave said:


> I have moved from California to Queretaro and am looking to meet other gringos here... Let's meet for coffee or a beer!
> Dave


----------



## bettwice2

Good afternoon,

My wife (Mexican) and I (American) have just moved to Queretaro from Ottawa, Canada. We met there a little over two years ago and recently got married in February in Acapulco.

We are living here (she is from Pachuca) for at least 6 mos. to a year while her immigration paperwork for the U.S. goes through the system. I am fortunate in that my businesses are online-based and I can work from anywhere. While I am doing my best to assimilate and am trying to fully embrace everything about being here (i.e. taking classes to learn better Spanish, reading everything I can about the area, politics, economy, etc.), at some point I'm sure it will be good for our health to hook up with some English speaking folks for socializing. I am 35 and she is 27 but we are open to any age ranges. I am also an avid tennis player and just signed up at the Puerto Real Club (near Pueblito), so if anyone is looking for a game just let me know. I'm a 4.0ish player.

In the meantime, I was hoping I might be able to get just a few recommendations on things around the city if anyone can help. We actually live in El Pueblito but want to visit places around the entire city. I.e.:

-Like most warm-blooded American males, I am a huge American football fan. Is there a particular place that will be best for watching football when the season comes around, i.e. a large bar with multiple TVs, football crowd, etc? This is the one thing I just can't live without...! I am also a baseball fan, so if there is any particular place that is popular with baseball fans I'd love to know about that too.

-Need a few can't miss restaurant recommendations, e.g. downtown, near El Pueblito if any knowledge, etc. Any cuisines. There's just so many great looking places downtown that is hard to know where to start!

-Weekend trips: I've read certain things about San Miguel, Tequis, etc., but for a young couple like us, would very much like one or two overnight/weekend recommendations for the area. 

Would appreciate any help and feel free to ping me privately if you'd like to get together sometime...best to all.

McKay & Karime


----------



## RVGRINGO

Welcome!
I'm sure some of the others who have participated in this thread will offer you some suggestions.
Meanwhile, get out and explore; it is a good opportunity to practice your Spanish.


----------



## jrey492003

*Hello from Tequisquiapan*

Welcome to the state. I would love to meet other expats in Queretaro. Tequis is only 40 minutes away and I am in Queretaro at least 2 - 3 times monthly. Let me know if you get some expats togther as I would really appreciate being included. Joanne


----------



## MJB5293

*meet*



QRODave said:


> I have moved from California to Queretaro and am looking to meet other gringos here... Let's meet for coffee or a beer!
> Dave


I live in Queretaro married and loving it i am in the process of developing a good web site for gringos living here write me at michael_bulger at mail dot com we can do coffee i am married with a wonderful woman who know alot about Queretaro


----------



## Cdngirlinqro

*Under 35 year olds in QRO?*

Hi all, 

I just moved here from Canada, well i'm here part-time. Really would like to meet some ex-pats under the age of 35. Any out there? 

Samantha


----------



## NIrish82

Hey Samantha. My name is David and I am originally from Northern Ireland. Have been living in Mexico for 7 years (since I was 24). If you are still in Querétaro and fancy chatting, let me know.

David


----------



## Isla Verde

NIrish82 said:


> Hey Samantha. My name is David and I am originally from Northern Ireland. Have been living in Mexico for 7 years (since I was 24). If you are still in Querétaro and fancy chatting, let me know.
> 
> David


Samantha last posted here over two years ago, so I doubt you'll be hearing from her, but perhaps some other younger expats living in Querétaro will respond to your post.


----------



## NIrish82

Thanks Isla. Fingers crossed


----------



## Isla Verde

NIrish82 said:


> Thanks Isla. Fingers crossed


You're welcome and good luck.


----------



## VEMEM

Hi to all,

I live in Santiago de Queretaro, I'd like to start a group of expats in the city and around to gather and meet each other every now and then. The plan is to learn the dos and don'ts in Mexico and cope with cultural crush and have fun all together. Is it possible to provide my email address so anyone interested can contact me? Thanks.


----------

